

The case for the iPad as a creation device. - imwhimsical
http://geeqer.com/2012/06/ipad-creation/

======
430gj9j
The article opens by quoting the NYTimes claiming the iPad's keyboard is
"abysmal for typing anything over 140 characters", yet fails to address this
point anywhere. Is touch as fast and accurate as a keyboard and mouse?

~~~
yankcrime
I'm a keyboard snob; My 'daily drivers' are two HHKB Pro IIs (one at home, one
at work) on which I average about ~ 110 WPM, maybe 120 on a good day. On my
iPad, I can get up to about half that without trying too hard - which I think
is actually pretty good given the lack of any tactile feedback. While
certainly suboptimal, I don't consider it to be anything like "abysmal".

~~~
snogglethorpe
Even if it's _possible_ to type fast on an on-screen keyboard, there are still
a fair number of problems with it -- (1) requires the display to be in
position which is good for typing, but not so good for viewing, (2) takes up
half the screen for the keyboard, (3) is simply less pleasant to use than a
real keyboard.

